

Gizmodo asks readers to take photos of Zuckerberg for $20 - sparknlaunch
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/06/09/if-i-were-mark-zuckerberg-id-submit-500-photos-of-myself-to-gizmodo/

======
BinaryAcid
This is the same Gizmodo that banned stories on kickstarter projects because
there's a possibility that it's not legit. Seems a little strange that their
now willing to give people $20 for pics like paparazzi.

